# Crows



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never hunted crows before but I see in my trusty Minnesota hunting manual, that crow season is now open. Does anyone have any tips or pointers or stories they'd like to share. I think I'd like to give it a try. Beats watching pre-season football. Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We used to set up in fence rows with a owl decoy and a few crow deeks and call. Used a 12ga. with a mod choke and 7 1/2 shot in 2 3/4 in hulls.

Got to have exellent camo as the crows can see very well. Once shot up in an area they will avoid it for a very long time. 

We have switched how we hunt them during our spring season. we like to lay up in fence rows or wood lots near newly planted feilds, set out the owl and a few crow decoys set the Home made E caller out with a good crow fight sound on the MP3 player and shoot them long distance with center fire 22's(220 swift, 222, 22-250, 22 cheeta.) they some times will set down out in trees along the fence lines. Camo again is very important.

 Al


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Put a blind very near the food source, but if you walk out in the open to it, when the crows can see you, they won't come in close as they know you are there. But if two people walk to the blind, and one returns, they think no one is there. They can count to 1, but they aren't very good at subtraction.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

And be sure of shot on the first one that comes in, he will be the scout. We use electronic calls.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

We used to hide in small/med pine tree "shake the tree limb" and Caw like a crow, they are curious and one can pull off a shot...we were'nt actually setting out to hunt crows but opportunity came up from time to time.~Chris


----------

